# Bạn đã thực sự lựa chọn được loại sữa tắm phù hợp?



## nusy (7/4/18)

Sau mỗi ngày làm việc mệt mỏi, căng thẳng, cơ thể và làn da của bạn xứng đáng được nuông chiều trong làn sữa tắm mềm mại với hương thơm gợi cảm, nhẹ nhàng, thanh thoát. Sữa tắm là sản phẩm dưỡng da không thể thiếu đối với phụ nữ hàng ngày, vì vậy bạn cần lựa chọn cho mình sản phẩm sữa tắm tốt nhất, phù hợp nhất để chăm sóc làn da và bảo vệ sức khỏe của mình.




Các loại sữa tắm thông thường thành phần chủ yếu là mỡ động vật, chất kiềm và sô-đa, các chất này có tác dụng làm sạch da, tẩy sạch chất bẩn trên da, tuy nhiên nó cũng tẩy sạch luôn những chất bảo vệ da cần thiết. Điều đó khiến cho làn da mất dần độ cân bằng về độ ẩm, da sẽ trở nên khô và nhạy cảm trước các yếu tố của môi trường. Đặc biệt, việc lựa chọn _sữa tắm cho bà bầu_ là vô cùng quan trọng để làm sạch da, dưỡng ẩm, chống rạn và an toàn cho thai nhi.

Hãy hiểu làn da và chọn cho mình được loại sữa tắm phù hợp, đặc biệt nên sử dụng các loại _sữa tắm hữu cơ_ được chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên, không hóa chất độc hại. Việc sử dụng sữa tắm hữu cơ hằng ngày sẽ giúp cơ thể tránh được những tác dụng tiêu cực từ hóa chất, giúp phòng chống, loại bỏ các hư tổn và bệnh về da liễu thường gặp.

Cách nhận biết sữa tắm có phải hữu cơ:

– Trên bao bì sản phẩm có tem chứng nhận hữu cơ của một số hiệp hội đưa ra như: ACO của Úc, USDA Organic, California Organic, ICEA…




– Thành phần của sản phẩm sẽ có chữ “Organic” ở trước. Ví dụ: Organic green tea extract (tức là thành phần là trà xanh).

– Sản phẩm hữu cơ thường tránh sử dụng các nhóm hóa chất có ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và môi trường: Vaseline, isopropyl alcohol (isopropanol), methyl alcohop (methanol), butyl alcohol (butanol), ethyl alcohol (ethanol) sodium laureth và các chất liên quan như màu nhân tạo, mùi nhân tạo, chất bảo quản…




Sữa tắm hữu cơ Gaia của Úc là dòng sản phẩm hữu cơ của tập đoàn Gaia được chứng nhận hữu cơ ACO của Úc với thành phần chủ yếu từ mần lúa mì, tinh dầu hoa anh thảo, nhân sâm… dùng làm sạch da toàn thân, dưỡng ẩm mà không gây khô da. Sản phẩm an toàn sử dụng với các bà mẹ mang thai và cho con bú.

_Nguồn: gaiaskinnaturals_​


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (10/11/21)

Các loại sữa tắm thông thường thành phần chủ yếu là mỡ động vật, chất kiềm và sô-đa, các chất này có tác dụng làm sạch da


----------



## Hoahaiduong98 (11/11/21)

Ưu tiên hàng đầu của e là sữa tắm phải thơm nha.


----------

